
Rust Error Handling Survey - donmcc
https://blog.yoshuawuyts.com/error-handling-survey/
======
dpezely
Thanks to the author and contributors for putting in the time and effort to
create this.

Especially the cross-comparison in the second half is very thorough and
useful!

Perhaps this or something similar could be hosted on a public git repo so that
it can be maintained by a wider set of contributors?

There was a similar survey[0] of Common Lisp systems from 2007-2010 from
before services like Github/Gitlab became prevalent, so maybe we can have
something like this Rust library survey NOT suffer the same fate. (Yes, Fare
maintained it for a while--thanks, Fare!-- after Dan passed away too young,
and then it became less detailed[1], but you get the idea...)

[0] [https://web.archive.org/web/20180824234333/https://common-
li...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180824234333/https://common-
lisp.net/~dlw/LispSurvey.html)

[1] [https://common-lisp.net/implementations](https://common-
lisp.net/implementations)

